# Recommend good trigger shifter that will work with 7800?



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Have lucked into a decent Specialized Sirrus, and want to convert it from a triple crank and 8-speed freewheel.
Happen to have a cheap but decent compact crank, a 10-speed cassette and a scraped-up 7800 dura-ace standard front der. laying around, so I'm most of the way there, just need a 10-sp. rear der. and upgraded trigger shifters to make it work...

Any suggestions about a good-quality, but not hyper expensive trigger shifter that will work with the 7800 front pull ratio (which of course is different from 7900).
I'm sure this is simple, but I'm completely unfamiliar with XT stuff and mountain stuff generally.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Why not just put the nicer crank on with 0.6mm spacers between rings (the difference between 9 and 10 speed); set your left shifters for 2x, and then run 2x9 compact? Easier, simpler than full upgrade and lighter, better shifting than current.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Scott in MD said:


> Why not just put the nicer crank on with 0.6mm spacers between rings (the difference between 9 and 10 speed); set your left shifters for 2x, and then run 2x9 compact? Easier, simpler than full upgrade and lighter, better shifting than current.



Good point, but in addition to a scraped but great dura ace FD, I already have not one but two nearly new ultegra 12-28 cassettes to donate to the cause, a set of 1800 gram training wheels and and now have a slightly scatched but nearly new Force RD ($45!), and a pair of carbon brake handles on the way... the main issue is I just dont like the shifters on the bike, they feel lame, slow and chock full o friction....secondarily I'm going to get about three or four pounds of weight out of the bike for a pretty modest price. About $140 plus spares that were laying around should turn a $180 used Sirrus into something as light and fast as a Cannondale Carbon Quick.


----------

